# Laugh out Loud



## CoboEsp

What does the expression "Laugh out Loud" mean?

Thanks.


----------



## Lyla

*Out loud* means "en voz alta"

I think that *laugh out loud* means "reír en voz alta."


----------



## Terry Mount

Sí, "en voz alta,"   posiblemente a carcajadas.


----------



## LoRD_ViDu

Reirse en voz alta a carcajadas lo encuentro bien o quizás muy literal. A lo mejor puede que prefieras mejor la forma informal,vulgar que sería descojonarse, troncharse. Respecto a lol en Internet es como poner el término "ja" cuantas veces quieras y cuando más lo pongas es porque te ha hecho más gracia.
Espero que te sirva mi respuesta y si está equivocaba agradecería que me rectificarais.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

En el chat veras mucho el acronimo "LOL" por "Laugh out Loud", "matandose de la risa"


----------



## Bibysnice

Hola buen día, pues acá en México decimos:  reir con ganas, carcajearse, ahogarse de la risa, o morirse de la risa

Saludos!!


----------



## Soy Yo

ja ja ja = ha ha ha
ji ji ji o jejeje = hee hee

lol = ya lo habéis explicado
rofl = rolling on the floor laughing (rodando por el suelo riendo)
lmaf = laughing my ass off (riendome hasta desprenderseme el culo) ???

Son mis explicaciones ...sé que no son buenas traducciones "naturales".


----------



## mateo19

As a native speaker, I always thought that LOL was laughing out loud, not laugh out loud.  No quiero decir "río" sino "estoy RIENDO".
Como traducción me gusta 'riendo en voz alta'.
En la Argentina decíamos informalmente 'cagarse de la risa'.  Quizá sea un equivalente de 'to laugh one's ass off'.  Me parece bien 

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## joedon

Laugh out loud en ciertas circunstancias lo cual seria en la mayoria de veces lleva el sentido o proposito que comunica una respuesta de incredulidad.  El uso de estas palabras expresa sarcasmo o derision.  Un ejemplo seria lo que sigue: "El dueno del carro estaba intentando de venderlo.  No pudo creer la primera oferta que recibio...precisamente solto una carcajada de rechazamiento."  Nadie puede comprender completamente el intento de una expresion de una palabra o una serie de palabras sin conocer el contexto de uso.


----------



## parhuzam

Mis intentos son.. _* " con una risa efusiva " y "riendose efusivamente..."*_


----------



## mateo19

joedon said:


> "El dueno del carro estaba intentando de venderlo.  No pudo creer la primera oferta que recibió...precisamente soltó una carcajada de rechazamiento."



Creo que algunas veces puede referirse a eso (a una risa sarcástica), pero a mi parecer la mayoría de las veces se refiere a lo que hemos venido conversando en los otros posts.  Decís que falta contexto.  Puede ser pero creo que en este hilo abarcábamos la expresión "LOL" de manera muy general.  ¡Que estés bien!


----------



## Argi

mateo19 said:


> As a native speaker, I always thought that LOL was laughing out loud, not laugh out loud. No quiero decir "río" sino "estoy RIENDO".
> Como traducción me gusta 'riendo en voz alta'.
> En la Argentina decíamos informalmente 'cagarse de la risa'. Quizá sea un equivalente de 'to laugh one's ass off'. Me parece bien
> 
> ¡Saludos a todos!



Y sin embargo en España no "nos cagamos de la risa"  sino que "nos meamos de risa"


----------



## Eva Maria

Buscando maneras posibles de traducir "Laugh out loud", va y me encuentro con esto:

- Reír en voz alta??

La verdad es que esto es una traducción literal, a diferencia de:

- Reír a carcajadas

- Mearse de (la) risa 

- Morirse de (la) risa (Thanks, fsabroso!)

- Troncharse de risa (Thanks, me!) (NOTE: "Troncharse" proviene de "tronchar" = "Romper algo por la mitad doblándolo". Entonces "troncharse" es "doblarse de la risa" o "romperse de la risa")

Es innecesario indicar que se ríe "en voz alta": ya se sobreentiende! (no me puedo imaginar a nadie carcajeándose en silencio!) 

EM


----------



## Moritzchen

Este hilo me hace cagar/mear de risa. O reír con ganas. Porque...  alguien por favor explíquenme cómo nos reímos EN VOZ ALTA. Es como roncar, estornudar o toser en voz alta.


----------



## romarsan

jajaja, lo difícil es hacerlo en "voz baja"
Es lo que tienen las frases hechas, son como los dogmas, se dice "así": "en voz alta"


----------



## alexacohen

Cómo odio los LOL, ROFL, ROFLMAO y etcétera. Con lo bellísimo que es el inglés.

LOL - me hace gracia
ROFL - (mi perro cuando el gato le quiere quitar el hueso) - me parto de risa
ROFLMAO - (lo mismo, pero con contestación del gato) - me meo de risa.


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Cómo odio los LOL, ROFL, ROFLMAO y etcétera. Con lo bellísimo que es el inglés.
> 
> LOL - me hace gracia
> ROFL - (mi perro cuando el gato le quiere quitar el hueso) - me parto de risa
> ROFLMAO - (lo mismo, pero con contestación del gato) - me meo de risa.


 
Ale, Jajajajajaja!

Contigo me *meo (por) las patas abajo*! (¿En Argentina dirán lo mismo pero con c......? Moritzchen, ninio, ilústranos!)

EM

PS: Falta el final de la historia: RISKAIKAI (Arañazo gato en hocico perro seguido de lamento perro. Siempre gana el gato!)


----------



## eL_RusS1T0

Matarse/Morirse/Mearse/Cagarse de la risa!

Todas son validas en Argentina.


----------



## lourdita

so, if laugh out loud means "reirse a carcajadas", roar with laughter has the same meaning? both expressions mean the same,don't we?
thank you


----------



## Soy Yo

We don't, but they do, don't they?


----------



## lourdita

Hello, Soy yo,
I don't understand, in the end, do they have the same meaning?
thank you


----------



## mateo19

Hello again,

I have two commments.  "Roaring with laughter" isn't the same as "laughting out loud".  Usually, in order to use the expression with "roaring", there has to be a big group of people.  One person cannot roar with laughter by himself.  For example, "The audience was roaring with laughter after the comedian's monologue".

I just wanted to define these abbreviations:
LOL - laughing out loud
ROFL - rolling on the floor laughing
ROFLMAO - rolling on the floor laughing my ass off

We also have, "LMAO" - laughing my ass off.  As far as I know, these are commonly used in Internet chatting in the US.

Did my first comment answer your question, Lourdita?


----------



## lourdita

So Mateo19, you can laugh out loud, alone, but not roar with laughter,alone,but if you translate into Spanish, the meaning is reir a carcajadas for both isn't it?
thank you again


----------



## mateo19

Sorry, Lourdita, that it took me so long to reply.  I didn't have time to connect to Word Reference because of my busy schedule.

I *suppose* the translation would be the same for both expressions in Spanish, but I personally don't use "reír a carcajadas" in Spanish.  A bilingual speaker whose native language is Spanish could tell you better than I could if there is a distinction in Spanish.  As always, it could also depend on the context.  Did you have a specific context or a specific translation to make?


----------



## lourdita

Hello Mateo19, phrases are: 'it was so funny, I roared with laughter' and ' It's such a funny book, it had me laughing out loud' for me both mean laughing a lot but I really don't know which is the difference, It's true that if you are reading a book and you laught because something is funny you are alone.
does it help you?


----------



## Soy Yo

mateo19 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I have two commments. "Roaring with laughter" isn't the same as "laughting out loud". Usually, in order to use the expression with "roaring", there has to be a big group of people. One person cannot roar with laughter by himself. For example, "The audience was roaring with laughter after the comedian's monologue".
> 
> I just wanted to define these abbreviations:
> LOL - laughing out loud
> ROFL - rolling on the floor laughing
> ROFLMAO - rolling on the floor laughing my ass off
> 
> We also have, "LMAO" - laughing my ass off. As far as I know, these are commonly used in Internet chatting in the US.
> 
> Did my first comment answer your question, Lourdita?


 
Las observaciones son muy interesantes, Mateo, pero no creo que haya especificidad en cuanto al número de personas necesarias para "roar with laughter".  De hecho, el Oxford Pocket da como ejemplo: n. the action or sound of laughing: he roared with laughter.  Y Merriam Webster dice que "roar" significa "laugh loudly."

Y yo muchas veces digo "and I just roared!" para indicar que me reí a carcajadas.

Soy Yo


----------



## spanglish74

Una duda, ¿se utiliza esta expresión habitualmente en conversación o sólo se usa para los mensajes de texto?


----------



## Moritzchen

Sólo en mensajes de texto. De lo contrario, en lugar de decirlo, estarías descostillándote de risa.


----------



## whatabel0

personalmente creo que la traducción correcta de LMAO (Laughing my ass off) no es "mearse de risa" sino "partirse el culo de (la) risa"...
En españa también se dice: "me parto el culo"
^^


----------



## pocoyo1977

"partirse el ojete..."


----------



## grubble

lourdita said:


> so, if laugh out loud means "reirse a carcajadas", roar with laughter has the same meaning? both expressions mean the same,don't we?
> thank you



Here is the Richter scale of laughter

1. smile
2. chuckle
3. laugh
4. laugh out loud
5. roar with laughter
6. piss oneself laughing
7. roll on the floor laughing
8. die laughing


Of course this is subjective. I am sure others will disagree.




> *joedon*
> Laugh out loud en ciertas circunstancias lo cual seria en la mayoria de veces lleva el sentido o proposito que comunica una respuesta de incredulidad. El uso de estas palabras expresa sarcasmo o derision. Un ejemplo seria lo que sigue: "El dueno del carro estaba intentando de venderlo. No pudo creer la primera oferta que recibio...precisamente solto una carcajada de rechazamiento." Nadie puede comprender completamente el intento de una expresion de una palabra o una serie de palabras sin conocer el contexto de uso.


I am in complete agreement with joedon. As pointed out, context is needed to be certain.


----------

